# Biting - Help!!!!



## beana (Jan 8, 2013)

Just wondered if anyone else has had this problem - any advice would be greatly appreciated. 

Cooper is 12 weeks and has always bit quite a lot when playing, however tonight after his walk we got home and he got the scallies was running around, then came over and properly bit me. It was really aggressive like and it has really worried me. I'm not sure what to do. He has had moments like this before but not quite so bad. I know he is trying to dominate me, but i don't know what to do when he bits. i've tried ignoring, i've tried saying Ouch, i've tried leaving the room. I come back and he just bites again. I feel like i have made him like this and i don't know what to do. I'm worried incase he hurts the kids. 

Vicky


----------



## redecoffee (Dec 3, 2012)

You need to use a sharp, but not loud or abrasive, sound or perhaps tap them (GENTLY) to distract them from the act. Make sure that you remain calm when training them and always remember that they do not take it as personal, they see it as a mother gently showing them that it is wrong to swear.

They do not mean to do this as they don't know that it is wrong. Keep in mind when you train a dog that if a small dog behaved towards a child, the way a pit bull or Rottweiler did to an adult, the effects are similar. If the above does not work, consider using a e-collar (One that VIBRATES, not shocks) to distract them.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

He is learning and pushing the boundaries. Put him out when he does it. Pups get more bitey when they need a break. You should end the game put him out and give him a couple of minutes to calm down. Do this consistently and I promise you he will learn, the penny will drop, if you are consistent.


----------



## alvinsimon (Feb 22, 2012)

*Try This Method - Worked for Simon*

Simon arrived almost 4 years ago with a snapping/mouthing issue. Here's what I did to stop it, because if you don't, you'll have a grown dog who bites - not pleasant at all. Click this link:
Correcting puppy biting.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

The trainer at the dog class I was at yesterday was talking with the young puppy's owners (12 week lab) and she said '2 hours up, 2 hours on their own in their crate, 2 hours up, 2 hours sleeping etc during the day and then 8 hours sleeping at night. At least 18 hours of sleep time in 24 hours' she went on to say how much sleep little puppies need and how if you don't get them used to a routine like this they don't get the sleep/rest they need and you get more hyper behaviour. She was also very firm about not trying to wear your puppy out by over exercising them - she said it doesn't make them sleep better, it just means they get over excited and hyper...
I'd never heard it said as baldly as that - but it sort of makes sense when I think about it. Do you think Cooper gets enough rest time during the day?
I don't think he is trying to *dominate you* - I think he is just not yet understanding the boundaries of nice play, he is still a baby and the reason his bite hurts is becuase his teeth are very sharp. 
Try not to be frightened of him. 
Keep some treats in your pocket and use them to distract him - get him to sit and treat him and then give him a toy or Kong with cream cheese spread thinly on the inside so he settles with that.
Don't give up - you're doing fine. It is a stage you will get through it...


----------



## beana (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks for all your tips and advice, Marzi cooper does sleep quite well during the day but the biting was after a 10 minute walk, so maybe he was tired.
I'm going to have a go at the loud sound first and put coins in a tin, See if this works. I'll keep you informed.

Thanks vicky x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

My Molly was exactly the same way. She would bite all time tried the "ouch" thing didn't work. Tried the ignoring her that didn't work either. She was a lot worse when she would be getting tired sort of like a temper tantrum or something. So after a while I decided to let her play for a couple of hours and then crate her for 2 hours and this helped a lot. If left in the living room with us she would never sleep but in her crate she sleeps very well. 

She is 4 months now and we still are doing this routine. She still is very mouthy but it's more gentle now but I think she is starting to teeth cause she is very chewy with her toys.

At first I thought she was an agressive dog but after talking to the vet and other dog owners I learned that this is normal puppy behaviour. Having her play with other dogs has also helped cause when she gets to be too much older dogs put her in her place. We take her twice a week to doggie play and she has gotten a lot better since we have been doing this. It takes a lot of patience but getting mad doesn't help patience is the best way. At first it would make me mad but then I realized that if I was angry she would be more bitey.

Good luck with your puppy!!


----------



## beana (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks for that renee, nice to know it's not just cooper. 99% of the time he is great and he has been wonderful with toilet training and walking on leash. It's just the biting that needs to be worked on!!!
We start training and puppy classes next week so hopefully this will help him.


----------



## MB1 (Sep 26, 2013)

This has made me feel so much better - what brilliant advice. I was getting so upset with my 10 week old puppy who is so sweet but has these bitey sessions and will take no notice of 'no'...


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

There are two types of biting- the over-exuberant puppy nipping and the snarling, teeth-bearing, serious biting. If it's the former then don't worry too much he will grow out of it. If it's the latter then I would advise you to consult a behaviourist. 
Dexter was a nightmare puppy biter but he is a gentle as a lamb now and never nips. Bonnie did all her nipping on Dexter!


----------



## Tbss63 (Feb 11, 2014)

Our little Beau is a real Jekyll and Hyde. Can be dozy/loving then nipping at your ankles. Tried yelping when she made contact, seemed to get her more excited, as did trying to tell her off? Even tried the can of pressurised air (£20?? - what us pet owners will buy??!), again she loved it. Very exciting for her. 

The one thing that works every time but boy it needs patience...... quiet new-puppy type whimpering, the weaker we can sound the better. Stops her in her tracks, her head goes on one side and then she oozes sympathy, lots of licking. Almost like it brings out the maternal side in her, bless she's only 4 months old. Soon as she starts nipping/mouthing we whimper again, it stops. You do get some funny looks from people though! 

I've also discovered, like others have said, she easily gets over-tired and just like a tired child she gets naughty and needs calming down. I'm sticking with it but this forum is so much help when it feels overwhelming.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Funny little beau, she sounds gorgeous - have you any recent pictures??
I tried the corrector spray - my hand got too cold from spraying it!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Sounds like you are doing things right. My motto is tired puppy, bitey puppy so sleep is the best tonic.

Pics please, she sounds like a doll!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Another tip is to always have a chew bone for them, so when they come to bite you ( and you know it's going to happen) quickly put the bone in their mouths. Hold it for them if necessary, but this allows them to gnaw away. Even now, if we have had just 10 mins of ball play in the garden, they both come in over excited and mouthy. It takes another 10 mins for them to calm down. Mine are 21 months and 20 weeks. Always be calm...no squealing with your puppy, no shouting, just calm, calm, calm. They become over excited so quickly and over stimulated so quickly too and it's like they cannot handle the excitement. Think kids on Christmas Eve and Christmas Day, but with puppies it's every day! To be honest I think a 2 hour spell of play is far to long for a 10 a 12 week old. Just a few minutes, then let them rest. Little and often on play and training and lots and often on sleeping.


----------



## Tbss63 (Feb 11, 2014)

Our Beau and her pig trotter!


----------



## Tbss63 (Feb 11, 2014)

And when she does sleep....boy she sleeps!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lovely pics, she matches the carpet / rug beautifully!!  x


----------



## Tbss63 (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks! Shame her 'accidents' on our rug don't blend in as well as she does. Mind you she's a dab hand with the toilet roll


----------



## lc2608 (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi, 

I've only just joined this forum and am glad I've seen this. My Harry is 12 weeks too and also very much a nipper. We picked him up at 8 weeks, at 9 weeks the school holidays started and my 3 children (twins 8 and another 3) had two pretty much housebound weeks with their new puppy which meant we had an overtired overstimulated puppy that nipped a lot of ankles. Q lots of arm waving, jumping up and down and running away from the 3 year old with a puppy hanging off her legs and me wondering what we had let ourselves in for. Puppy training on the whole was going well but kid training was not! Since they've been back at school/nursery things have improved somewhat. 

I definitely notice he gets more nippy and hyper episodes when hes tired, especially after a walk so now we come in from a walk (20 mins at the most), go in the garden for a wee (still holding them whilst out) and then straight to his crate for an hour or so. 

I have to say nipping is our biggest issue at the moment still, we've also done the yelping, saying no, shaking a bottle with stones in and whining but they worked a couple of times only. I like the sound of the 2 hour in 2 hour out rule so I think I'll give that a go as at the moment he probably only has one 2 hour in stint and then a couple of 30 mins when I do the school run. 

I'm glad to read that it all gets better. When he's not having one of his 'episodes' he's perfect and adorable.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Tbss63 said:


> Our little Beau is a real Jekyll and Hyde. Can be dozy/loving then nipping at your ankles. Tried yelping when she made contact, seemed to get her more excited, as did trying to tell her off? Even tried the can of pressurised air (£20?? - what us pet owners will buy??!), again she loved it. Very exciting for her.
> 
> The one thing that works every time but boy it needs patience...... quiet new-puppy type whimpering, the weaker we can sound the better. Stops her in her tracks, her head goes on one side and then she oozes sympathy, lots of licking. Almost like it brings out the maternal side in her, bless she's only 4 months old. Soon as she starts nipping/mouthing we whimper again, it stops. You do get some funny looks from people though!
> 
> I've also discovered, like others have said, she easily gets over-tired and just like a tired child she gets naughty and needs calming down. I'm sticking with it but this forum is so much help when it feels overwhelming.



Tried to soft whimper on Maggie and it works, (yelping, ouch doesn't get any response from her), unless she is in a crazy rabid puppy mood.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I have never heard of doing a soft whimper, sounds like a good idea, Dudley was a nightmare as a pup, you couldn't touch him without sharp puppy needles immediately on you, the only time he was perfect and adorable was when he was asleep! its funny there has not been so many of these posts recently, I guess because so many of the new pups have been 2nd (or 3rd) pups so the older dogs have been taking the pain! It gets so much better when they lose the puppy teeth 19/20 weeks onwards, which of course sounds like so far away when you have a 10 week old ruling the house!! goodluck, oh and Dudley is a soft daft thing now - most of the time.


----------



## beana (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi All, 

Just to let you know there is a light at the end of the tunnel. I promise xx

I started this thread when Cooper was only young, he is now 20 months and an absolute joy. He grew out of the biting phase pretty quickly and now is so soft, when playing and when he takes a biscuit from us etc. I don't believe it is the same dog as the little crocodile i used to have.

It does get better and the biting phase doesn't last long even though it doesn't feel like it at the time.

Vicky xx


----------



## edenorchards (Sep 3, 2013)

Hello! Puppy mouthing is such a common issue and one I've been working on quite a lot. I think it is the number one issue people have with their new puppies. It far exceeds potty training or crate training issues! So have no fear, your little man is totally normal!

But I want to tell you that your dog is not trying to dominate you!! I promise! Please read THIS ARTICLE. 

Your little man is biting to play with you. If he was doing that after a walk my guess would be that he was not exercised enough and was just super hyper and playful. There really isn't anything that can be done to prevent this behavior!

But here is how to deal with him: re-direct. The same way you would redirect a toddler fixated on playing with an electrical outlet. 

Tug toys are excellent tools. Try to entice him into playing with you with one of those. If he is being playful and before he starts to mouth or bite.

The only thing that I have found to be super effective to stop mouthing is introducing puppy to a well-socialized adult dog. They will tolerate a little but they set the puppy straight fairly quickly and then the puppy begins to really learn not to run around biting without getting (or giving) an invitation for a wrestling match first.

You may not have that available to you. The second best way to limit mouthing is to immediately reply with a "No!" and then put the puppy in his crate for a two minute time out.

Essentially when a puppy bites another puppy too hard the result is that the other puppy doesn't want to play for a while. This is the puppy's "punishment" for biting too hard and he learns not to mouth so rough.

Your puppy needs to learn that he will immediately lose attention for mouthing people (which is the absolute opposite of what he wants).

When he comes out of his crate you can entice him with a rope or tug toy or a game of fetch or chase something, etc. Or you can begin a training session to get some of his energy out and some interaction in, which is what he wants.

You may have to put him in "puppy time-out" quite a few times at first. It may take a lot of work. But remember to tire him out with appropriate games and offer him lots of chew things (mine love bully sticks especially) and stick with it.

Please note also that true aggression is nearly impossible in such a young puppy! He just doesn't know his little alligator jaw is so strong! He is not dominating you or trying to hurt you! He was just excited and looking to play and doesn't understand proper social behavior yet. You'll teach him, stick with it, and good luck!


----------



## edenorchards (Sep 3, 2013)

Oops! Old thread!! Sorry!


----------



## el-clark (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm glad this thread was on here just at the right time. I too was getting despondent and thought my puppy hated me. Was trying time out, yelping, redirecting attention etc but nothing worked. He's been great in every other way and thought he was getting lots of rest as we have a lot of building and DIY going on he always settles nicely in his crate but realised that with all the coming and going of people he probably wasn't actually sleeping enough. Thanks to another thread by Ruth who made me realise it was not enough sleep. Made sure yesterday he got a few 2 hour sleeps and what a different pup I have today. Going to keep going with plenty of sleep and hopefully he will remain the little angel he seems to be just now!


----------



## climbing (Jun 20, 2014)

*moe rest for Bear*

This makes perfect sense ...I think she get manic and bitey when shes tired and I need to put her in her crate more in the day ..Cos my other dog is a high energy Viszla ..im use to the get them knackered approach ....thanks for advice ...


----------

